# New monolingual English dictionary on WR



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm excited to announce that we now have Oxford's excellent _Concise English Dictionary_ available as our English dictionary on WordReference.com.  This replaces, and is a big advance over, the WordNet database/dictionary that we used before.

I hope you find it useful and a good companion to the bilingual dictionaries on the site.  If you see any problems, please report them to me through the Contact Us link at the bottom of this and all forum pages.

Mike


----------



## ILT

Thanks Mike!
This is a huge tool that'll prove to be very useful. How you always manage to get these great toys for us puzzles me, but thank you thank you thank you.

ILT


----------



## panjandrum

Aarghh ... the world has changed, can I cope?

Oooo - yes, I think so 

This is good news indeed.

Thanks Mike.


----------



## Nunty

Hurray! 

Thank you, Mike!


----------



## ewie

Ohwowbrilliant! ~ at last I can throw away my paper copy which is held together by sellotape and force of habit.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Thank you, Mike.
This is really good news.


----------



## timpeac

Good news indeed.

What is happening with the phonetic script? The first entry I clicked randomly on was_ a cappella_ which had the symbols http://www.wordreference.com/definition/a%20cappella but then I clicked on a few other random words (art and television are a couple I remember) and none of the others had the symbols.


----------



## panjandrum

I suppose somebody gets to grumble 

Here is the stuff just after the end of the definitions for grumble

'*grumble*' also found in these entries:    chunter  - crab  - crib  - grouch  - grouse  - moan  - mutter  - natter  - on 


*Forum discussions with the word(s)  "grumble" in the title:*
grumble  and grouse
snarl  and grumble​That's useful.
The first bit gives an idea of some synonyms, the second bit has the forum discussions.

But what about "met each other"?

'*"met each other"*' also found in these entries:    a  - aargh  - Aaron's  beard  - abbé  - aboard  - abort  - absolute  - absolutely  - absolute  value  - accident  - accipiter  - account  - accumulator  - acetabulum  - acquaint  - acronym  - across  - acrostic  - acrylonitrile  - active  matrix  - adaptationism  - adder  - addition  - additional  member system  - addition  reaction  - adduct  - adjunct  - Advent  calendar  - adventitious  - adverb  - advice  - -ae  - aedile  - AER  - aerated  - aeronaut  - again  - agent  - agglutinin  - aggregator  - aglet  - agouti  - aigrette  - air  brake  - aircraft  - air mile  - air sac  - alder  - alderfly  - ale 


*Forum discussions  with the word(s) ""met each other"" in the title:*
met +  each other?
we met  (each other)
When  we two met each other, you mentioned that...​This time I think the other entries listed are the first <some number> of those that contain any of the three words.  It's not helpful and gets in the way.


----------



## Vanda

Ooooba!!!!!! A gente só ganha por aqui! Valeu, Mike!

oops, this is an English only dictionary, so here it goes: yayyyy!!!! Great!


----------



## panjandrum

AHA!
But this doesn't happen if I look up _met each other_ without the quotation marks.
I still get the threads listing, only those with the three words in the title, but in any order.
This time I get no "... also found in these entries..." section.
How very odd.


----------



## mkellogg

panjandrum said:


> I suppose somebody gets to grumble



Your grumbling might give us a better dictionary. 

I don't think I was prepared for you to put quotes around your term.  I'll give it some thought about what you really want when you put quotes around a search and try to return something that makes sense.

The phonetics - I'll see what I can do.


----------



## panjandrum

I use this search a lot with word-combinations.
Sometimes I'm looking for threads with the words in any order (no quotes).
Sometimes I'm looking for the words in order - the specific phrase (with quotes).

I think there's something slightly odd about the in context links for multi-word searches. That's another of my favourites 
I'll have a look again.
Hmm, I'm not sure if it's still doing what it did before.
Now, it links to a Google News "met each other", in quotes, search.


----------



## timpeac

The phonetics all seem to be working now, which is great.

However, I think I see a bit of an anomaly.

To represent the "a" of a word like "man" or "fat" this dictionary uses the symbol /a/. Now, that's fine - and in my opinion is a good choice - but the more traditional symbol is /ae/ (as a ligature). That's not the problem (as I say I prefer /a/ to /ae/) - the issue is that if you click on the phonetics for more details it takes you to this page

http://www.wordreference.com/de/German-pronunciation.aspx

and in this list the phonetics given are of the more traditional type (and so you can see the example of "fat" given with the "ae" in that list).


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, we got many more phonetic pronunciations in there now.

fat - strange.  This dictionary's phonetic pronunciation doesn't agree with that of the rest of the Oxford dictionaries.  I'll raise the issue with Oxford to see what they say or can change.

I'll also make a note to get this dictionary its own pronunciation page.


----------

